# 20 pointer, Michigan buck yesterday



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Contender said:


> Can't believe that guy is still driving around the area, with the new state record on the roof.
> 
> dang kids...


Oh trust me its no new state record unless it can beat the one in my photos if it is indeed a non typical ....


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

All I see is an X when I view, I saved it in the 09 deer area on MS too in case anyone wants to change the format and add it to the post. It most certainly is non-typical and the guy who shot it is as happy as can be.


----------



## Gwiki (Feb 24, 2006)

FYI...can't see the picture.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Here it is...


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

jpollman said:


> Here it is...


Thats Awesome


----------



## Gwiki (Feb 24, 2006)

There he is! Wow, gnarly lookin' buck...I love it!! Congrats to the lucky hunter!!


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Yup , that's a good one !


----------



## MI.Archer (Oct 28, 2009)

Was this buck shot in oakland county ?



Greenbush future said:


> Neighbor stopped by last night and brought his Michigan buck with him to show me, he had just arrowed a 20 pointer, it was unbelievable to say the least. I will have pictures of it later today; he said either 20 or 21 points. Non-typical


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I was sure Greenbush was just yankin our chains. Say there is a new world record and will post pics later, then sit back and watch the thread blow up.:lol:

Nice buck to say the least. Love the character


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thats a keeper! Whats the story behind that bruiser?


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

that is a gnarly looking buck for sure, bucks with character are always great to see!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

MI.Archer said:


> Was this buck shot in oakland county ?


 
Guys I stand to gain nothing by suggesting is isnt what I said it was. The buck was shot Monday afternoon in the THUMB. It was brought to my house Monday evening and the guy was quite elated to say the least. 
No private anything just good old fashioned hunting. If anyone desrves this, the man who arrowed it does, he spend lots of time in the woods. 

I thought some would enjoy seeing a buck of a lifetime, I know I did when he pulled into my driveway. 

Again this isnt any joke, or game ranch or any of that stuff, just a good hunter doing what he enjoys.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Awesome buck. Thanks for sharing Greenbush.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Freak of a buck,congrates to the lucky hunter.


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

congrats to your buddy, what a buck


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome buck, glad to see some pics finally.That buck was worth the wait, what a stud.


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

What A Monster Conragts To Him


----------



## michbowhunter819 (Oct 15, 2007)

great looking buck!!!!!!!!!!!:yikes:


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd still rather be coyote hunting!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

AWESOME!! thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## mnms2603 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the pic. That's one insane looking buck. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## letthemgrow (Dec 13, 2009)

It shows that determination pays off. Congrats


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Greenbush future said:


> Guys I stand to gain nothing by suggesting is isnt what I said it was. The buck was shot Monday afternoon in the THUMB. It was brought to my house Monday evening and the guy was quite elated to say the least.
> No private anything just good old fashioned hunting. If anyone desrves this, the man who arrowed it does, he spend lots of time in the woods.
> 
> I thought some would enjoy seeing a buck of a lifetime, I know I did when he pulled into my driveway.
> ...


No Worries! Guys just get excited when hearing about it... but pictures speak 1000 words!

Congratulations to your friend! Hope he can get that baby mounted for the wall!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice buck!


----------



## DougM (Dec 28, 2004)

I wonder what he was thinking when that came into range, :yikes:. All I could say would be ahhhhh SHHH!!!!T. That there is a hole lot of antlers, congrats on a 1 heck of a buck. :woohoo1:


----------



## gvsulakers (Jan 5, 2009)

Holy Freak!!!:SHOCKED:
I cross my fingers that one like that will bless with a shot some day. Congrats to your friend for a buck of a lifetime. Can't wait to read the story.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

WOW!!! What's the story behide that brusier?


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

Hope it isn't so. 

Just got a call from a friend, who has pics of this deer, when it was alive & well. According to the call, it was living in a park, somewhere in the Troy area. He was very unhappy when he saw the pics in this post.

Trying to get pics.


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

I have seen the pics, and there is NO doubt, it is the same buck, as the one shown in this thread, in the bed of the truck. 

He has over 50 pics of this buck from multiple angles, and video too. I am unable to down load them, from the site he has them stored on.

What a shame, some one *poached *a trophy lilke this, and then brags to his friends about it. True sportsman there.

Sorry your thread got spoiled, but your buddy poached his deer. Wonder why most threads go this way......because people do stupid things, like poach a deer in the city of Troy and post pics on the internet.

Deer was NOT taken in the thumb. Troy Police and MDNR are working on this, and have been since the post.


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Poacher brags; Pics make it to the net; someone noticed that it's from a non-hunting area .................

Hate to say it but *PRICELESS !*


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

pics are on webshots.

under "City bucks"

Deer was last pictured about 12/20 on webshots.. Not in any pics since, except the one in the bed of the pick up


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

If your information is correct, next picture in newspaper.....


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

There is a very un-canny resemblance to the Troy buck that Contender is talking about. I've seen the pics on another site. The last pics the guy took I believe were on the 21st of Dec. And unfortunately, the buck was shot another time, it had 2 holes on it's upper back. Let's just hope the guy who shot it has a real good story, like he hit it with his truck.


----------



## kbails56 (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice job poaching jerk. I hope the mdnr take you for everything. I hope it was worth it.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Contender said:


> pics are on webshots.
> 
> under "City bucks"
> 
> Deer was last pictured about 12/20 on webshots.. Not in any pics since, except the one in the bed of the pick up



You guys be the judge:










More photos at http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/575886620dnjFoP?start=36


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Those pics are clearly of the same deer.


----------



## heinie (Jul 26, 2007)

Man, this guy is effed. Just talked to a buddy that is a state trooper. Federal Fish and Wildlife are now also getting involved in the investigation.

This is about all I have to say about the guy that shot it:





 
Have a nice day you piece of *****!


----------



## cantonrat (Oct 9, 2009)

If that isn't the same deer, then somebody's figured out a way to clone antlers. So he's either a poacher, or has made extreme breakthroughs in genetic research (and aren't we all glad we're diversifying our economy :lol: ).


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

*D'oh!*


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

heinie said:


> Man, this guy is effed. Just talked to a buddy that is a state trooper. Federal Fish and Wildlife are now also getting involved in the investigation.
> 
> This is about all I have to say about the guy that shot it:
> 
> ...


 
Where on earth do you come up with this stuff??

Priceless..


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Although it's obviously the same deer, almost everything else now being posted on here is speculation and is unprofitable.


----------



## cantonrat (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey, if it's funny, it's _very_ profitable!


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

UNREEL said:


> Welcome. I'm sure you're gonna make lots of friends..


He's the one who took the pic that I linked to on webshots


----------



## blacksunshine19 (Dec 29, 2009)

This is INDEED the same buck from the city of Troy (Oakland County,MI). I live in Troy and like many of it's other residents I was aware of this particular buck's existence. I also happen to be a very good friend of the person who has photographed this deer numerous times in the wild. Let me first start by saying that ABSOLUTELY NOWHERE IN TROY IS ANY FORM OF DEER HUNTING ALLOWED. PERIOD. Not with a bow, not with a rifle, NOTHING. This buck claimed residence in the Troy Nature Center...a roughly 200 acre tract of land in Troy that is a protected wildlife preserve/sanctuary. Guests pay a small entrance fee and are allowed to enjoy the beauties of nature by the means of paved trails, an educational center, observation decks etc. The employees of the Troy Nature Center we're well aware of this buck's existence and like most other people who have seen him, this deer held a very special place in their heart's. To have such a spectacular, magnificent animal in a very urbanized city like Troy was unheard of. People began purchasing memberships to the Troy Nature Center for the sole purpose of possibly catching a glimpse of this real-life monster whitetail...but due to the cowardly, senseless act of violence committed by you (GREENBUSH) or you're so called "buddy", good people like myself and those few others who have seen/photographed/cherished this buck will never get the chance to do that again. YOU WILL BE CAUGHT AND YOU WILL PAY FOR THE CRIME YOU COMMITTED. I am a fanatical whitetail deer hunter but not once did the thought of harvesting this or any other deer in any area where hunting is forbidden ever cross my mind. You give ethical hunters and the sport of deer-hunting in general a black eye. I can only hope that once authorities seize the property that you have so selfishly taken from our city, that they will honor the memory of this beautiful animal by displaying his mount at the very place he called home...The Troy Nature Center. (right next to the 17-pointer that was poached just 5 miles away a few years back). YOU HAVE CHOSE TO SOW IN FLAMES...AND NOW IN ASHES YOU SHALL REAP!!!!


----------

